# EchoStar 7 is at 119



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have received word that EchoStar 7 is at 119w, preparing to go on line. I suspect it is accurate, since NASA has not updated the position for about 10 days now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey John, Welcome! :hi:

This is being talked about in another thread. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2904

The bird is now ONLINE and is serving Honolulu, Anchorage and Grand Rapids Michigan.

Cool huh?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks John! David, you and Scott have gotten the same word. I'm looking at signal strengths and they all still look about the same as they did yesterday. Transponders 10 and 18 are relatively low, but they contain core programming.

There is another thread on the subject already.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

What CONUS Tps are already lit up?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

From other thread TP 4 and 16. Not sure what if any programmming si there.


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a model 5000 receiver, how can I tell if the new sat is up and working? I am curious how everyone else here knows and can register signal strength on it.

thanks
garydw
new to the gang


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Not everyone will see ANYTHING different at the moment, as the spots are not turned on for many areas. 

You may see however in the next few weeks a ZERO strength reading on a transponder if that spot transponder does not server your area. (We are not sure how the Dish Receivers will handle this issue, I know they have been doing software updates to all the receivers making them spot beam ready.)


----------



## Whammy (Apr 22, 2002)

But according to Lyngsat, the spotbeam bird is still at the 128.5 position. Are you sure about this?

http://www.lyngsat.com/tracker/echo7.shtml


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes we are sure, it has been confirmed by my contact at Echostar. It seems NASA has not updated its data in 10 days which is why the lyngsat site is incorrect.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Lyngsat will be updated tonight. They only update once every 24 hours and the info from NASA did not become available until this afternoon.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

First thing this morning on my 2700 I was looking at the satellite signal strength screen and I noticed the word Spot Beam would appear for a second or so in place of the word Transponder on transponder 15.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Dave, It's been doing that for a while the past week on just about every TP. The spot TPs are 1,3,5,7,9. They are also configured as such 1&3, 5&7, 9. The beams also don't overlap like the adjacent beams do on DTV-4S. So the most you will see locked are 2 of the spot TPs. Some will see 1&3, others 5&7, some 9, quite a few none. Though E7 has 15 spotbeams only 13 of them are directed towards CONUS locations.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Bryan I have to wonder if any spot beams will reach us in Canada? I live close to the Alberta/Sask border. I will report my findings. Do you know which transponders are for the west coast?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Canadians are kind of screwed on the spots. The only areas that have some signal reaching them are Vancouver/Victoria & Halifax. Even the beam that serves Detroit has been configured in such a way that those in Windsor will have problems.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I can't beleive that the spot would be so precise that the signal from the Detroit/GR spot wouldn't reach all of Winsor, On. We're talking the width of a winding river splitting Detroit and Windsor. I'd be willing to bet that the signal reaches the entire ontario penninsula. It would have to if the spot is going to reach Toledo.

We'll find out soon enough

See ya
Tony


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Wher is that spot beam map when you need it!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.stratuswave.net/~bryan27/dbsbeam.html


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Bryan.

Curious about one thing. EchoStar 8 was announced to have 16 spotbeams. I can only find 15 on your map. Did one get deleted?


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Spot #16 is Puerto Rico


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are only 14 on the map. I assumed Puerto Rico was #15.
Still one missing if it still exists.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

John, I think I figured out where the "16th" beam went. The satellite is configured to use 15 spotbeams using each TP5 times, but TPs 1 & 3 are used 6 times, and TP9 is used only 4. The "16th" beam is probably the extra 1&3 on one of the beams where a TP9 would have been.


That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

What do the numbers mean on the spotbeam maps, such as 26, 28 (signal strength?) If so how high of a number do you need for fair to good reception? How far east for instance does the Philly spotbeam reach for an okay picture?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

The numbers are the spotbeam numbers. For instance spotbeam #28 uses TP7 and is indicated on the map with the #28. The map shows the -5dBu contour which is the supposed to be the absolute minimum signal level to have a lock. If you are inside the contour there is no problem.

The numbers are used for reference. When you find the beam you are in find that number in the table and it will show you what TPs you will receive in your spotbeam.

The farthest East for reception of the Wash/Phil/NYC/Bost beam would be the Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia and Central Pennsylvania (East of Altoona).


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh there is a mistake on the E-7 Map that I haven't fixed (I was wating for confirmation, which I received). Mexico City IS Beam #9 and uses TPs1&3. Kansas City IS beam #8 and uses TP9. The table is correct, but the map has #8 & #9 reversed.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I see that they do miss Canada with that Michigan beam----and part of Michigan as well!


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Bryan27 for the information.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Bryan27 I meant to say how far west in Pa. could you get an acceptable picture from the Philly spotbeam? Could you help me with this?


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

Why does one of the spots appear pointed at Mexico?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bills41 _
> *Bryan27 I meant to say how far west in Pa. could you get an acceptable picture from the Philly spotbeam? Could you help me with this? *


The beams that serve Philly go as far west as Altoona, as far south as Richmond VA, and as far north as Halifax NS. The beam is basically around 300 miles wide, but is very long due to the Earth's curvature in relation to the position of 119


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

The beam on Mexico City is supposidly because it couldn't be placed in the US for some reason.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks bryan!


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

Does that not sound odd. To add the spot beam and then point it at Mexico. I wonder if Echostar has a service for Mexico planned.


----------

